# To All Who Are In HolyMan's Many Games



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2011)

Apparently he has quit.  This from his profile status:

HolyMan 
 has decided to quit EnWorld and is looking for another pbp site


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonderful...


----------



## Axel (Sep 23, 2011)

Say what?!  HM's a feature of ENWorld.  He can't leave!  It'll be like the Chicago Bulls without Michael Jordan.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2011)

Agreed, he will be missed!  Even if he wasn't my only DM at this time.  What does say about Living Pathfinder, wasn't he the founder?


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright, I'm blowing a whistle.

FWEEEE!

Lets calm down. Holy Man's been having a lot of problems logging onto this board lately, and has said so in several threads. HOWEVER I do not accept that he'd make a decision this big and only choose to let people know _via his status indicator._ If he was really going to leave Enworld...including all the games he's playing, and all the games he's GM'ing, and the Living Pathfinder he helped create, he'd POST SOMETHING.

That's my belief.

I suspect he's probably mad, and upset, and turned his status indicator to read that in a fit of pique...not guessing that he'd be gone long enough that people might start taking it seriously.

That's my hope.

Let's wait and see what HM has to say when he can get back on before we start wailing and gnashing our teeth, as well as, especially, starting rumors about what may or may not be happening with him. 

That's my plan.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 23, 2011)

Ok, two things, I did say apparently, in the original post.  Two this was pointed out to me when I went looking for information after not hearing from him in a week.  If you check his post history other than the M&L thread, this is all he has posted in the past week.


----------



## possum (Sep 23, 2011)

If it's true, it's certainly sad and disappointing.  I enjoyed playing in his Dragonlance game and was looking forward to it converting to Pathfinder.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2011)

He visited EN world today.

And no, I came up with the Living pathfinder idea*, but HolyMan and GlassEye (and other I forgot to mention) are the working horses behind it.

* actually it was the idea to replace the old 3.5 living game. I spoke about it with HM, I asked Paizo about using Golarion, got a NO and the idea of Living Pathfinder was born.


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone know what the issues he is having accessing the site are? While EN World certainly has its moments, it has been relatively accessible to me for awhile now and even without major slowdown (still not super quick, but not the molasses we've seen in the past).

Hate to see him give up in the site over what might be a client side browser issue.  If we know exactly what type of issues he is seeing we might be able to help him sort them out so he can get back to posting!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2011)

Fear not, my brothers.  Do not be so ready to toss away your unlucky dice, but instead embrace them and love them as you do your trusty ones.  Have faith, ye regretful sinners!  One day the HolyMan will return to lead his followers to the HolyLand that was promised to our forefathers, those that came before 2nd edition.  Indeed he will bring us to a place where you will not be judged by your past actions at the table top, nor by the color and artwork of your boxed set.  Rejoice and know that your salvation will come upon the Second Coming of the HolyMan!  I have spoken my peace on this, upon the Third Year of the Ascension of the Gygax!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2011)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Fear not, my brothers.  Do not be so ready to toss away your unlucky dice, but instead embrace them and love them as you do your trusty ones.  Have faith, ye regretful sinners!  One day the HolyMan will return to lead his followers to the HolyLand that was promised to our forefathers, those that came before 2nd edition.  Indeed he will bring us to a place where you will not be judged by your past actions at the table top, nor by the color and artwork of your boxed set.  Rejoice and know that your salvation will come upon the Second Coming of the HolyMan!  I have spoken my peace on this, upon the Third Year of the Ascension of the Gygax!




DT, You are a nut. Certifiable at that.

Aside from that, LPF will continue on-that is the nature of a 'living' game such as this and others. His issues with logging on with En orld may have something to do with where and at what speed his is logging on. If it is at his work place, A Bob Evans Restaurant I believe, That could be the problem. I sometimes use the free wifi from the place Here halfway across the country and have the occasional blackout. As it is a business and the business end uses the same connection it may drop off on him. 

I just do not know for sure.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I just do not know for sure.




None of us do until HolyMan can get on and let us know what's going on.  That status is a bit of a bombshell, though, and I was taken aback when I first saw it.  Which precipitated my comment to the OP and probably indirectly led to this thread.  My apologies but wailing and gnashing of teeth is a spectator sport in my neck of the woods.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2011)

*Sharing HM's Pain*

I to have issues logging in at times, especially on the weekend, early mornings, ie after midnight.  I am at home using AT&T DSL.  However, I had problems in the past as well, when using both Clear and Virgin wireless.  As if to prove the point, as of now I cannot make new posts.  This was going to go in a new thread, but no luck.

The writing has been on the wall for a while now, but with HM leaving, I have no active games.  Looks like it is time for me to retire from gaming.  It's been fun and I feel blessed to have known and gamed with you all.


Yours Truly,
RangerJohn


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 24, 2011)

If we are talking about Holyman then why does the title say HolyMAGE?  Fix the title man!

That said if Holyman  was truely quitting I think he would have mentioned it in it in the misbegotten waif thread or at least gave us the decency to post a farewell to pbping on enworld thread.  Only mentioning it on his status update is very sceazy and something that seems to be only an act of frustration with wifi and connectivity issues.

Someone, if you have his email please send him a message askin what's up, and let us know..


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 24, 2011)

Titles of threads can't be edited, I wish they could.  As for private messaging, this has already been tried.  As far as I know the only one he has responded to is M&L.  This to tell her he was looking for another site.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 24, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Titles of threads can't be edited, I wish they could.  As for private messaging, this has already been tried.  As far as I know the only one he has responded to is M&L.  This to tell her he was looking for another site.




The person who created the OP can edit the titles of the thread*...

I have change my OOC thread titles from: 

"[System] Game Genre (Recruiting)" to "[System] Game Title... (Recruiting)" to "System.. Title (Closed)" to "[System] Game Title (OOC)"


*even on tappatalk


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 24, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> Titles of threads can't be edited, I wish they could.  As for private messaging, this has already been tried.  As far as I know the only one he has responded to is M&L.  This to tell her he was looking for another site.




You can edit thread titles. Just edit the post, choose the Go To Advanced button and the option to edit the thread title is there. I have done it in the past and even on a much older thread before.

EDIT:  ooops, looks like you already found out how to edit it!


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 24, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Someone, if you have his email please send him a message askin what's up, and let us know..




And if someone has his email address you can pass along my offer to assist with his EN World technical issue of being able to logon and view the site. Not sure how much I can do, but I can at least offer some suggestions to help out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2011)

And, if someone has HM's e-mail addie, tell him I will be catching up and passing his post count-even leaving him in the dust- if he does not return.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2011)

HM leaving - pity.
He was one of the finest players to play with in my 7 years on this site.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I didn't want to belittle anyone, just making clear that a living world is more than one person.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2011)

I know-I just wanted to rattle my own cage.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 25, 2011)

Though I have differences with HM on DMing and roleplaying, his sheer persistence, positiveness and his desire to move things forward made him invaluable. I still trust he'll be back. Sometimes one just needs a break (speaking from experience).


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2011)

I expect & hope that he'll be back as well. We like playing with HM 

There are other sites but without knowing the specifics of HM's concerns it would be hard to offer suggestions.

One of the reasons I tend to play limited-term games is that over the years I've seen key players - even those who might be considered pillars of the community (which itself could be a sign of overcommitment of time) - suddenly not have as much free time or interest as before, or need a significant break from PBP, or even vanish without notice. I would be surprised if that's the case here. I'm just pointing out that I've been surprised that way before.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I know-I just wanted to rattle my own cage.






			
				Relique du madde said:
			
		

> Relique du Madde:
> 
> Don't rattle it too hard, it might alert the guards.



rattle rattle rattle
what did you say Relique?
rattle rattle rattle
I couldn't hear you.
rattle rattle rattle


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 27, 2011)

Pfft. HM's guards would probably be level 5 Fighters. We can take them


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 27, 2011)

Even better, they might be minions.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 29, 2011)

No "minions" in Pathfinder, his preferred system.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm wondering did HolyMan ever get access to some of the non-core books for 3.5? That was the main reason he shot down a lot of classes/items/spells.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2011)

He went to Pathfinder actually, so 3.5 became a non-issue.

Sniffle. He was a good GM. I'll miss him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2011)

for the record, his last post was August 22, 2011 but he has been on as recent as 23 September, 2011


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

So what is Living Pahtfinder and why should I invest time in it? (sell me )


----------



## IronWolf (Oct 4, 2011)

Myth and Legend said:


> So what is Living Pahtfinder and why should I invest time in it? (sell me )




It is a campaign world here on EN World that takes into account we are playing PbP. So experience can be gained simply from time in game, not just killing things and taking their stuff. You can keep the same character from one adventure to the next. Adventures are frequently a little shorter so you can get more variety even in PbP format.

There is a social group here and the Living Pathfinder Wiki is a good start.


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2011)

I've been in it for about 6 months and having a blast.  The thing I really like is that it's a shared world, so if you invent something (a diety, an NPC, a country), other people can pick it up and use it.  Also, the LPF community is probably the most skilled group of players and RPers I've ever come across.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 4, 2011)

In general the quality of RPing here is high, so I'm not surprised. This sounds wonderful and I could contribute many a NPC and locations but... Pathfinder


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2011)

roffle

Pathfinder is a lot of fun, IMO. But if it's not your thing, then LPF may not be either...

Still, you like v3.5, Pathfinder is a very short walk from there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Still, you like v3.5, Pathfinder is a very short walk from there.




a short walk just like the distance between me and sanity. some day I will reach that point.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 5, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> a short walk just like the distance between me and sanity. some day I will reach that point.




Change your profile location from Miskatonic University to Arkham Asylum please.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 5, 2011)

You do realize that in both places the insane are in charge?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

rangerjohn said:


> You do realize that in both places the insane are in charge?




yes, we are!!


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 6, 2011)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] I knew you knew that, didn't know how familiar Strahd is with Lovecraft.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

Trivia:

The Miskatonic University is in Arkham


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Trivia:
> 
> The Miskatonic University is in Arkham




Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 6, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Trivia:
> 
> The Miskatonic University is in Arkham




That explains the sanity level of Batman's rouge gallery.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2011)

We are there.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2011)

Are you?  _Really?_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> Are you?  _Really?_



Where else are we? Are you here too?


----------



## sappire07 (Oct 7, 2011)

if no one else has done so i will try to track down his email addres. if he really is leaving he will be missed


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2011)

sappire07 said:


> if no one else has done so i will try to track down his email addres. if he really is leaving he will be missed




HM has been emailed.  Last I heard he had not responded.


----------



## sappire07 (Oct 10, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> HM has been emailed. Last I heard he had not responded.




alright


----------



## Herobizkit (Oct 11, 2011)

So here's the ultimate question...

Is anyone brave enough to pick up any of his games?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 18, 2011)

Too bad, too. I was really looking forward to getting to play a Paizo Adventure Path with other people (played a bit of Kingmaker just by myself; I only have the first two modules so far).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 18, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> So here's the ultimate question...
> 
> Is anyone brave enough to pick up any of his games?




I doubt it... He had a lot going on. It might be possible for a few folks to pick up his APs, but his homebrew stuff (particularly Off to War) is all his own work.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

I could run Off to War but Dellex is a level 17 Wizard and I understand the party isn't too friendly with him. TPK in three rounds might not have been his initial intention


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2011)

Herobizkit said:


> So here's the ultimate question...
> 
> Is anyone brave enough to pick up any of his games?



I'm currently suffering from a 3.5 / Pathfinder overload/sickness. But most my games were with HM, so this is a good time to make a break.

Maybe I will come back to the system later.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> Too bad, too. I was really looking forward to getting to play a Paizo Adventure Path with other people (played a bit of Kingmaker just by myself; I only have the first two modules so far).




Kaodi, we could kill two birds with one stone. HM was a player in my Curse of the Crimson Throne AP, so if you wanted to either take over his character or bring in a new one you are more than welcome.


----------

